# 3 Day Wales road trip. 900 Miles. (Example of why protection is key)



## MonsterST

So Thursday morning arrives and we are up early (5am), wanting to miss the M25 traffic we decided this would be a good time to get going. 300 miles and a good 6 hours would see us at our hotel destination (with a quick loop of the evo triangle).

Now we had no real plans on exactly how our days were going to go, however my buddy who led throughout had waypoints set up on his tomtom with help from his brother who had been before and marked some go to places and the best roads on route. Roughly we had decided once we got there the first day would north Wales/evo triangle staying at Bangor premier inn. Second day would see us around Snowdonia heading south throughout the day to stay at Haverfordwest premier in, then spend the third and final day around the blackrock mountain pass before we would set off for home in the evening along the M4.
IMG_2681 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2677 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

The drive up wasn't too sad, hit a small patch of rain which didn't leave the cars too dirty due to them both being detailed the day the before and having fresh protection applied. We made a few stop offs for breakfast (Mcdees) and a few toilet breaks. As soon as we entered into Wales could already tell it was going to be a good trip, the roads just change. National speed limit, wide, bendy and twisty and can see pretty far ahead. Was struck by stunning views pretty early on which triggered us to pull over and take some of it, grab a few snaps and again another toilet break.

Heading on taking in all the views, the roads and surprisingly lovely day we soon came close to the Evo triangle, the way the Snowdonia mountains hit you as they come over the crest is something else. They are visually stunning to look at, we had bright blue sky and the mountains were covered in thick white snow, looked like something out of Lord of The Rings.
IMG_3335IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3347IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3345IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Now this is where the fun began. Having watched videos and read about the Evo Triangle I was so eager to get onto it and take it all in. What a dam good road, I think it's something like 20-30 miles long but it goes by so fast. 60mph speed limits, long, bendy/twisty roads with fantastic views in all angles. It was such a joy to drive, we did it twice before going back round to stop and take some photos/let the cars cool down.

IMG_3377 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2800 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3395IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2801 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2801 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2866 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

There is a brilliant little stop off point, which you can see the Snowdonia mountains from, along with the stretch of roads either side. We sat here for a good 20 minutes before another car drove past, being Thursday around midday probably contributed to this, but it was so peaceful to sit down and reflect on what has been a brilliant start to the day.

IMG_3460IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr

After we had done 4 total laps of the evo triangle we decided to push on and head towards our hotel, but not before we found more visually stunning locations where you just had to get out and take plenty of photos. Never seeing mountains, or even views like this before it would of been sacrilege to not stop and take in the beauty.

IMG_2865 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3502IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3530IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2867 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2867 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2843 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

A further drive from these stops we were soon at Bangor, where we checked into our room and then went and got some grub from a Burger King about 6 miles down the road, handy if you choose to stay here.


----------



## shine247

Some nice shots and a good bit of effort put into that. Well done.

Edit 

And below, nice car shots too.


----------



## MonsterST

DAY 2

After an OK sleep (beds a bit hard, pillows abit naff) we were up early, had our all you can eat breakfast for £8.99 and off we went.
IMG_2871 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Again there were no real plans other than a few waypoints/set destinations and an end goal of getting to our hotel in the evening. This next part of the trip was possibly the best for views, driving up through the mountains was unreal, I've never seen anything like it before, it was as if we were in another country in Europe somewhere!
IMG_3570IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3566IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3579IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3579IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2888 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Forgive me that I do not know the names of the roads, it would be a big help to others but my mate was the leader he set pace and I just followed. Being hit with views and roads like this, get's any petrol head raring to go, the car a Ford Fiesta ST with stage two REVO package suits these down to the ground. Loads of torque through the gears, can grip the roads round the sharp bends and the brakes are decent enough for no real drama.

IMG_2997 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

By the time we reached the bottom yet again you were hit by mountains and views that you just cannot pass by without taking a picture and a mental memory.
IMG_2998 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3002 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Once we had took our photos we jumped back in and headed further, eventually came to a viewing point with a little car park. Which again with views that words and photos just can't do justice.
IMG_2917 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2918 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2920 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3591IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr

The sun was out, weather was warm and it seemed we had picked the perfect weekend for this road trip. However, the cars were looking rather filthy due to the moisture in the morning and the fact that the roads are pretty dusty, plus had been gritted so carried plenty of salt. We thought it'd be a good idea to try to find a garage with a Jetwash. The cars had recently had a full detail which saw them getting fresh protection, which made the cleaning process an absolute doddle and well worth the £5.
IMG_2943 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2944 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2965 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2947 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Being clean freaks the brush went nowhere near our paintwork, yet it shot out some warm foam which we just dangled it around the car and got what we could onto the surface of the paintwork. The roofs were fine, lower halves, wheels, rear and the front were the messy parts which saw most of the focus. Now for being a notouch wash, whatever prewash the jetwashes use must absolutely eat at your protection, but it's fine when you use it on a one off like this, did a pretty dam good job due to the protection on the car which shows how it's worth doing.

There are not many better feelings than driving around on a road trip in a clean hot hatch with no worries other than where is the next food/toilet break. Makes taking photos more worthwhile when they're clean too as you get the reflections which really add to the photos.

IMG_3610IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3611IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3613IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Moving on again we came across the bridge which charge you 70p to cross, it took us onto the Mach Loop. My mate being into planes, told me about this place where if you are lucky enough you get hawks/jets fly through. We parked up and swapped my jeans over to some joggers, put a old pair of trainers on and off we went up on of the hills in the valley. We came across a few photographers who were camping there throughout the day, beginners luck within our 10 minutes of being up the top we were lucky enough to experience TWO flybys of the jets.

Being at eye level with these machines ripping through the valley was some experience I wont forget, the noise of the engines echoing throughout the valley was utterly fantastic. We managed to get a couple of views and then some screenshots from the videos, only on our iPhones but decent to be fair!

IMG_2981 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2968 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2970 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_2978 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3638IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr





Was getting fairly late by the time we left the Mach Loop and was a good 3 hour drive iirc towards our next hotel. We found a mcdonalds near Abyerstwyth to grab some quick dinner before setting off trying to make the most of the remaining daylight. It soon came dark and we were on some wicked dark country roads, which had a real creepy vibe, came across some sheep in the road (obviously) and some patches of fog. Feeling pretty exhausted we checked into our room and went to bed lol.
IMG_2987 by Adam Powell, on Flickr


----------



## MonsterST

DAY 3

Again up early, all you can eat breakfast £8.99 (totally worth it considering there aren't many places to find food) we had some slighty drizzle in the morning which after having two days of full spring sunshine was a bit of a downer, however it didn't last and the roads stayed dry!

IMG_3009 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3011 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

First stop was to find a Shell using the Shell locater app, which comes in handy as there are not too many of these about!
IMG_3014 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

A full tank of VPOWER later and off we went towards the Black Mountains!
IMG_3019 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Before we actually hit the Black Mountains, we had a Z4 follow us towards them, driver must of been local as he kept up and seemed to carry good speed! Being pushed along by the Z4 hitting the Black Mountain pass road towards to the top was a pretty bum clenching moment, the road is twisty, tight and a look to your right you see a drop, one mistake and you come off the road you are absolutely done for, made for a wicked thrill and adrenaline rush!
IMG_3641IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3644IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3026 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3646IMG_ by Adam Powell, on Flickr

We hit the top, pulled into the parking area, was given a farewell toot and wave by the Z4 who appreciated the drive up. Decided to yet again, get out and take in the scenery and take some photos whilst it was empty!
IMG_3046 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3035 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

We spent the remainder of the afternoon, driving the pass, taking photos and watching/listening to other cars and bikes tackle the road. Brilliant place for driving/car enthusiasts to visit, a must! Driving the road bottom to top and top to bottom has you feeling alive.
IMG_3054 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3096 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3107 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3104 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3123 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Before heading off towards the M4 and the 5 hour journey home, first stop was fuel(again).

IMG_3113 by Adam Powell, on Flickr

We made decent time on the way home, saturday evening didn't see us hit any traffice, after a stop for burger king halfway we were soon on the m25 crunching the miles before finally reaching home and feeling a little sad that it had all came to an end.

IMG_3117 by Adam Powell, on Flickr
IMG_3125[1] by Adam Powell, on Flickr

Would recommend this to anyone, a few days, a few hundred quid and a roadtrip that you will never forget. The roads are so fantastic it's hard to explain, we only saw 2 sets of traffic lights throughout the whole journey. Almost all the roads are national speed, which views for miles, you come across villages/towns which has you reduced to 30/40 for a couple of seconds before shooting off again for some more fun packed roads.

The scenery and views were like nothing I've ever seen before. Never knew you could stay in this country and get views and an experience such as this.

£160 total on fuel, 900 miles and I still have half a tank, not bad at all!

The cars performed spot on, they were such thrills to drive on these roads, lowered with good tyres saw me having tons of grip, whilst the power and torque from revo stage two had me plowing through the gears and eating the road up in front.

We enjoyed the trip so much we are thinking about returning each year!

Hope you enjoyed reading.

Loads more photos and a few videos I think can be found on my Flickr if you're interested!

https://www.flickr.c.../[email protected]/


----------



## MonsterST

shine247 said:


> Some nice shots and a good bit of effort put into that. Well done.


Thanks bud. Thoroughly enjoyed it and wanted to share it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157663547953934

Plenty more photos there lol!


----------



## Kimo

Too much green and too many stickers, car would look 100% cleaner without them 

Oh and lol at being surprised that the z4 kept up


----------



## shine247

MonsterST said:


> Thanks bud. Thoroughly enjoyed it and wanted to share it.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157663547953934
> 
> Plenty more photos there lol!


Amazing, I am going back over it a few times.:thumb:


----------



## MonsterST

Kimo said:


> Too much green and too many stickers, car would look 100% cleaner without them
> 
> Oh and lol at being surprised that the z4 kept up


That's the great thing about modding though, I can make the car how I like it!

Yeah I am unsure of their power and how they handle to be honest, but we were going for it and he was right there spurring us on!


----------



## MonsterST

shine247 said:


> Amazing, I am going back over it a few times.:thumb:


 ! ha


----------



## Sparkycasual

Really enjoyed reading your post, and some great photographs as well.
Thank-you for taking the time and trouble to post it.


----------



## MonsterST

Sparkycasual said:


> Really enjoyed reading your post, and some great photographs as well.
> Thank-you for taking the time and trouble to post it.


Thank you for reading!


----------



## pt1

Nice write up n pics,love a good road trip


----------



## MonsterST

pt1 said:


> Nice write up n pics,love a good road trip


Thank you. My first one, already cannot wait to do another!

I 100% want to return to Wales already! Also want to do a trip to Scotland at some point!


----------



## richtea78

You should add the Lake District to the list as well, I prefer it to Wales and it's not as far as Scotland


----------



## MonsterST

richtea78 said:


> You should add the Lake District to the list as well, I prefer it to Wales and it's not as far as Scotland


Yeah lake district is on the list! Another good 5 hours from me, but will make a weekend of that too!


----------



## richtea78

It's worth going for a long weekend, that's what we normally do. Travel up Friday, come back Monday or sometimes Thur to Tuesday. 

Other option is to combine with a trio to Scotland over a week.


----------



## MonsterST

richtea78 said:


> It's worth going for a long weekend, that's what we normally do. Travel up Friday, come back Monday or sometimes Thur to Tuesday.
> 
> Other option is to combine with a trio to Scotland over a week.


True, I want to do Scotland over a week. Lake district should suit a long weekend?

Crap I work Saturdays otherwise I'd head up there easter!


----------



## 1012wayne

fantastic write up and photos,the cars look great...i would love to do that trip myself. You should deffo do scotland the highlands are spectacular with great roads and the scenery is breathtaking.


----------



## Dazzel81

Epic trip fella & great photos of the scenery/cars :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream

Nice write up, good pictures, great cars! 
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Arpuc

Great write up an pics. Glad you enjoyed my country, I'm lucky to drive a lot of those roads regularly and I never get tired of it.


----------



## MonsterST

1012wayne said:


> fantastic write up and photos,the cars look great...i would love to do that trip myself. You should deffo do scotland the highlands are spectacular with great roads and the scenery is breathtaking.





Dazzel81 said:


> Epic trip fella & great photos of the scenery/cars :thumb:





Caledoniandream said:


> Nice write up, good pictures, great cars!
> :thumb::thumb:





Arpuc said:


> Great write up an pics. Glad you enjoyed my country, I'm lucky to drive a lot of those roads regularly and I never get tired of it.


Thanks guys, the trip was utterly brilliant such a good experience.

The cars are perfect for the roads to be fair lol! I am jealous that you get to drive these roads regularly, it's only 300 miles away if I want to do them again!

I would 100% recommend a road trip to anyone thinking about one and would recommend Wales totally. I will be going back without a doubt, but yes Scotland is defo on the list, the lake district then I guess into europe! lol


----------



## Tuddie

Great write up and excellent pics. Looked like a brill time and a real chance to fully enjoy your cars.


----------



## JoeyTaffy93

I've been meaning to do a trip like this myself for a while now.

You couldn't do a Google map or similar of the route you did?

Not normally a fan of Ford's but the cars look tidy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MonsterST

Tuddie said:


> Great write up and excellent pics. Looked like a brill time and a real chance to fully enjoy your cars.


Thanks! Yes allows you to appreciate the machine on these roads.



JoeyTaffy93 said:


> I've been meaning to do a trip like this myself for a while now.
> 
> You couldn't do a Google map or similar of the route you did?
> 
> Not normally a fan of Ford's but the cars look tidy. Thanks for posting.


I could try, it's hard as I am unsure of the exact routes and roads. It's basically, start out at north with the evo, head south through snowdonia, then once south head east towards black mountain pass!


----------



## tonyy

Nice write up,great pictures :thumb:


----------



## jamesmckelvie

looks like fun, did you really take the scratch brush to the Focus?


----------



## MonsterST

tonyy said:


> Nice write up,great pictures :thumb:


Thanks! 



jamesmckelvie said:


> looks like fun, did you really take the scratch brush to the Focus?


No no no !! We only held it above the paintwork as it shoots the foam out, which we used as a sort of substitute snow foam, all be it poorly as we barely managed it get on the lower halves, front and rear lol.


----------



## JoeyTaffy93

MonsterST said:


> I could try, it's hard as I am unsure of the exact routes and roads. It's basically, start out at north with the evo, head south through snowdonia, then once south head east towards black mountain pass!


Nice one , thank you!


----------



## Justa

Great stuff 

Any chance of showing the route on a map ?


----------



## Snowley

Roads look great, amazing pictures


----------



## Arpuc

If your going to drive the black mountains I'd also include the B4560 from Llangynidr to Rassau. Its and fantastic road and where the Circuit of Wales will be built.


----------



## MonsterST

Snowley said:


> Roads look great, amazing pictures


Thanks, the roads were fantastic!


----------



## Bero

Nice write up, and photos :thumb:

I love a weekend away driving, I've done one through the Highlands every year for the past 7 years, and planning one down to Wales and track day at Anglesey this year.

Lol at your surprise the Z4 kept up, and that he 'must have been local' because of that.

Are you sure the toot and wave was not a honk and fist wave from holding him up on the way to church :devil: :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Bero said:


> Lol at your surprise the Z4 kept up, and that he 'must have been local' because of that.
> 
> Are you sure the toot and wave was not a honk and fist wave from holding him up on the way to church :devil: :lol:


Even the base Z4 18i has over 100bhp/tonne - lovely looking cars I always think, especially the newest one.

The Fords looked great though, OP's Fiesta ST is definitely one of the most sorted front drive warm hatches to have up there. Even my 1.6 Titanium is good fun, I can imagine that ST is a hoot!


----------



## turbosnoop

Great thread thanks for sharing all of those pics


----------



## TonyH38

Fantastic pics and looked like great fun, thank you for the post.


----------



## MonsterST

Bero said:


> Nice write up, and photos :thumb:
> 
> I love a weekend away driving, I've done one through the Highlands every year for the past 7 years, and planning one down to Wales and track day at Anglesey this year.
> 
> Lol at your surprise the Z4 kept up, and that he 'must have been local' because of that.
> 
> Are you sure the toot and wave was not a honk and fist wave from holding him up on the way to church :devil: :lol:


Thanks, ahah I was totally unaware off their power output. Not everyone you come across pushes as me and my mate did but he was right there behind me spurring me on, was defo a nice little wave to show the mutual appreciate of cars . We shared a moment haha.



Mother-Goose said:


> Even the base Z4 18i has over 100bhp/tonne - lovely looking cars I always think, especially the newest one.
> 
> The Fords looked great though, OP's Fiesta ST is definitely one of the most sorted front drive warm hatches to have up there. Even my 1.6 Titanium is good fun, I can imagine that ST is a hoot!


Oh man it was nothing but epic. Driving up the black mountain pass and having my car squeel from wheel spin when shooting out of the tight corners was epic and defo had me clenching at the thought of rolling down the mountain lol.



turbosnoop said:


> Great thread thanks for sharing all of those pics


Thanks bud!



TonyH38 said:


> Fantastic pics and looked like great fun, thank you for the post.


Thanks and no problems, it was great fun!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I live near the Snowdonia range and it certainly is stunning. I have enjoyed many an afternoons blast on some of those roads, perhaps the best one was in the DB9 when I bumped into a convoy of Ferrari's. They were quite shocked when my 'hefty oversized Jaguar' made mincemeat of their perfect supercars


----------



## MonsterST

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I live near the Snowdonia range and it certainly is stunning. I have enjoyed many an afternoons blast on some of those roads, perhaps the best one was in the DB9 when I bumped into a convoy of Ferrari's. They were quite shocked when my 'hefty oversized Jaguar' made mincemeat of their perfect supercars


Lucky sod!

Haha that's epic, we was hoping we would bump into some supercars, especially as the weather was immense but they were all hiding.


----------



## chongo

Been nagging the wife for ages on this, finally got my wish for the summer, great read and pictures guys.


----------



## Darlofan

Superb write up and photos too. Looks like you were lucky with the weather too. Lucky for me my workplace is N Wales so I drive it all everyday and never tire of it, it's great parking up and sorting paperwork. Parc Britannia Inn I take it?


----------



## MonsterST

chongo said:


> Been nagging the wife for ages on this, finally got my wish for the summer, great read and pictures guys.


Ah happy days man, hopefully get some sick weather for you to enjoy it!!



Darlofan said:


> Superb write up and photos too. Looks like you were lucky with the weather too. Lucky for me my workplace is N Wales so I drive it all everyday and never tire of it, it's great parking up and sorting paperwork. Parc Britannia Inn I take it?


Thanks, lucky sod. It's so peaceful in spots that we would park up, get out and just take in the scenery, amazing.

We just stayed in premier inns, cheapest and the all you can eat brekkie set you up for the day as there isn't exactly places you can nip and grab food is there lol! Well not often anyways


----------



## Darlofan

MonsterST said:


> Ah happy days man, hopefully get some sick weather for you to enjoy it!!
> 
> Thanks, lucky sod. It's so peaceful in spots that we would park up, get out and just take in the scenery, amazing.
> 
> We just stayed in premier inns, cheapest and the all you can eat brekkie set you up for the day as there isn't exactly places you can nip and grab food is there lol! Well not often anyways


Not really, pubs you come across usually open nights only. Picnics are the way forward up here. No mobile signal out there too so boss can't get me😂😂


----------



## MonsterST

Darlofan said:


> Not really, pubs you come across usually open nights only. Picnics are the way forward up here. No mobile signal out there too so boss can't get me😂😂


Yeah I noticed that, we had walkie talkies for that reason! Oh we also both had a tub of goodies, biscuits, chocolate bars, crisps, drinks, tubs of moam which I stuffed my face with and found it helped on the long motorway journeys ....


----------



## IamDave

Great read and some fantastic photos! May even consider a mooch down at some point!


----------



## nac34

That is defiantly something I need to do and I live in Wales yet never done this.

I did how ever visit blaen llia ford today and took some photos of the car. Maybe somewhere for you to visit on a future trip


----------



## MonsterST

nac34 said:


> That is defiantly something I need to do and I live in Wales yet never done this.
> 
> I did how ever visit blaen llia ford today and took some photos of the car. Maybe somewhere for you to visit on a future trip


You live here and haven't done the roads?! Shame on you lol!

Yeah we missed this spot annoyingly as it's a spot I wanted a pic!!!


----------



## moochinabout

MonsterST said:


> Thank you. My first one, already cannot wait to do another!
> 
> I 100% want to return to Wales already! Also want to do a trip to Scotland at some point!


Great writeup, I strongly recommend a trip to Scotland. It blows Wales out of the water imho, the A9 is stunning through the highlands.


----------



## Bero

moochinabout said:


> Great writeup, I strongly recommend a trip to Scotland. It blows Wales out of the water imho, the A9 is stunning through the highlands.


Although the A9 has lovely scenery, it's a main road and has average speed cameras.

Once you get to Inverness and start on the single track roads you can enjoy the scenery as the roads/driving :driver: :thumb:

------

Edit - I've been a member for 8 year and only just noticed the driver emotion is for a left hand drive car........

...please tell me I'm not the only one?!


----------



## MonsterST

moochinabout said:


> Great writeup, I strongly recommend a trip to Scotland. It blows Wales out of the water imho, the A9 is stunning through the highlands.





Bero said:


> Although the A9 has lovely scenery, it's a main road and has average speed cameras.
> 
> Once you get to Inverness and start on the single track roads you can enjoy the scenery as the roads/driving :driver: :thumb:
> 
> ------
> 
> Edit - I've been a member for 8 year and only just noticed the driver emotion is for a left hand drive car........
> 
> ...please tell me I'm not the only one?!


Scotland is on the cards also. But I feel I would need 7 days for that, almost lose two days on travelling!

I'm actually off to the peak district tomorrow evening for two nights/two days!!


----------



## graham1970

If you do Scotland make a trip over to sky....lovely twisty bits over looking the sea😀


----------



## turbosnoop

What premier inns did you visit if you don't mind me asking? I'd love to copy this lol.
A bit offtopic but if you like your premier inns, there's a great premier inn in Liverpool's Albert dock. One of the old dock buildings is converted into it. Been there a few times


----------



## camerashy

Great write up and a wonderful 3 days.
Been down to the Mac Loop three times now and only seen 3 aircraft so you were very lucky.


----------



## MonsterST

graham1970 said:


> If you do Scotland make a trip over to sky....lovely twisty bits over looking the sea😀


Sounds wicked!



turbosnoop said:


> What premier inns did you visit if you don't mind me asking? I'd love to copy this lol.
> A bit offtopic but if you like your premier inns, there's a great premier inn in Liverpool's Albert dock. One of the old dock buildings is converted into it. Been there a few times


Bangor Premier inn, then Haverfordwest North. I'd recommend it, solo or with a friend(s) it was a proper experience.



camerashy said:


> Great write up and a wonderful 3 days.
> Been down to the Mac Loop three times now and only seen 3 aircraft so you were very lucky.


Thanks. Yeah my mate told me, he's the one into planes. There were a fair few campers up there, 10 minutes and they fly round twice lol. Beginners luck heh?


----------



## Soul boy 68

A lovely experience you had, great sceanary and lovely cars. :driver:


----------



## MonsterST

Soul boy 68 said:


> A lovely experience you had, great sceanary and lovely cars. :driver:


Yeah! It's given me some real passion to do more road trips! Peaks tomorrow night, come home Saturday evening! 

Thanks!


----------



## mlgt

Enjoyed the write up and photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MonsterST

mlgt said:


> Enjoyed the write up and photos. Thanks for sharing


No problem, glad you liked it!


----------



## Guitarjon

Thanks, really enjoyed the photos. 

You guys love your fast food...


----------



## MonsterST

Guitarjon said:


> Thanks, really enjoyed the photos.
> 
> You guys love your fast food...


Thanks, yeah we do. But there isn't much else about unless we were to go to sit in the restaurants at the premier inns which looked busy and we were to tired to that lol.


----------

